

City living affects neural social stress processing in humans - wslh
http://www.nature.com/nature/journal/v474/n7352/full/nature10190.html

======
Tichy
Could somebody translate - is living in cities more stressful or less
stressful? I suppose more stressful, but I can't discern it from the writing
here.

Or is it just stressful in a different way than living in the countryside?

~~~
_delirium
More stressful, though the linked study isn't focused on showing that either
way--- it takes the city/rural stress difference as an assumption from
previous work, and is focused here on looking at neural correlates that might
explain it (or at least be associated with or somehow mediate the process).

------
pasbesoin
Maybe it's just age, but I feel a lot of recent "discoveries" regarding
stress, the importance of the natural environment in one's well being, etc., I
was figuring out for myself 20 years ago.

I hope maybe it will reverse some of the trends that have created a lot of
stress in my own life. (E.g. noisy cube farms and crappy fluorescent lights,
I'm looking at you.)

~~~
baguasquirrel
until a scientist runs the experiment, it could be said that our wisdom is
anecdotal. that having been said, I don't think you should wait for science if
you know from experience what's right.

------
mkelly
Did anyone who has a subscription read this? Any thoughts?

It looks interesting, but not $32 interesting, to me.

